# id - unknown syngonanthus



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I have Manaus, Belem, Madeira, and all those look different from this one that I have.


























This one grows about 6-7 inches tall, then starts throwing out very horizontal stems and new crowns. Its crown split into 4, but also started sending out new side shoots much lower on the plant as well. The crowns are also much flatter and pointier than all my other syngonanthus, any ideas?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I dont know id but did u get this one from me? If not wanna trade? I might have something u dont have


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

This is the one you sent me as syn. unknown, but actually almost all of the syn you sent me looks really different in my tank after about a month now. I even have one of the 'Madeira' you sent me with 2 different looking stems off of the same plant. This plant is weird, i think it morphs. Also the one you call deficiency, looks less twisted in my tank, but it still has variegation i don't think its a deficiency. The dwarf canuck you sent me grew really tall, before it sent out side shoots.

this is the 'dwarf canuck' in the front:








from the top:









This is the real odd one, this is 'madiera' but as you can see, i circled 2 things, they are both growing off the same plant, but one looks quite different from the other. one is very short and stubby with a full crown, the other has much longer internodes and is less crown heavy, and its a side shoot off the same plant. really weird.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I can tell you this much, the manaus I gave you might be lago grande. Looks the same as one given to me by a genius. I got another manaus sold to me by gordon richards and it looks to be the true stuff. V shape crown and lower leaves non bushy


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is another interesting one that doesn't seem to be seen anymore in America at least. It looks like in between tonina fluv and a syng, and the flower stalks are very erio like.

Syngonanthus caulescens


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Did anyone in this country ever have _S. caulescens_? Very common plant in SA from what I've heard.


----------

